# Meltzer: CM Punk out 6-8 months and a lot don't want him back



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567829630324809728
This sucks, really gonna miss Punk....At least he's had some memorable moments last year


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

No wonder they don't. All of these backstage issues started since he arrived.

Some believed that Hogan was sent to destroy TNA. I'm beginning to feel the same about CM Punk. Though it's most likely him just being a huge spunkrag.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

If he comes back he has to be a heel used to put over the young guys. Starting with Adam Page


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Given that's he's now going to be a massive point of interest once he's ready to return, they should 100% give him one more chance, but if he fucks up, he's gone.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd keep him under contract because he's injured anyway and going to be at home. That gives TK over half a year to sort it out and bring box office Punk back in a way that doesn't hurt the dressing room (part-time?).


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Hopefully he never returns.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Instant karma


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Lol, was listening to the segment from Melzter and Bryan and they had a lot to say now but didn't say shit when Punk addressed then in the scrum.

Btw, idiot said Page is a bigger draw than Punk. Delusional as ever.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Bring him back, have him job to every member of the Dark Order, and then every member of the Orange Cassidy's group. And of course Hangman Page. Then put him on YouTube for the rest of his contract.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Gn1212 said:


> Lol, was listening to the segment from Melzter and Bryan and they had a lot to say now but didn't say shit when Punk addressed then in the scrum.
> 
> Btw, idiot said Page is a bigger draw than Punk. Delusional as ever.


Exactly, Meltzer is honestly a coward. Punk called crusty Dave out in the scrum and Dave had nothing to say. Crazy the Elite went to great lengths to defend that goof ball known as Cabana


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Teemu™ said:


> Bring him back, have him job to every member of the Dark Order, and then every member of the Orange Cassidy's group. And of course Hangman Page. Then put him on YouTube for the rest of his contract.


You should seriously lay off the drugs. Punk is better than the elite will ever be, get help...


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You should seriously lay off the drugs. Punk is better than the elite will ever be, get help...


Oh, he may be. I just don't like him.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Teemu™ said:


> Oh, he may be. I just don't like him.


I don't like the person known as Phil Brooks or his beliefs, I like Punk the wrestler.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Torn tricep and finished his match before going backstage and sparking out The Elite? What a guy.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't like the person known as Phil Brooks or his beliefs, I like Punk the wrestler.


I don't care.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Teemu™ said:


> I don't care.


I don't care that you don't care


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't care that you don't care


??? You reply to me, friend.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Exactly, Meltzer is honestly a coward. Punk called crusty Dave out in the scrum and Dave had nothing to say. Crazy the Elite went to great lengths to defend that goof ball known as Cabana


That whole crew…Hardly boys, Twinkletoes and Uncle Dave = worst thing about pro wrestling.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Rhhodes said:


> That whole crew…Hardly boys, Twinkletoes and Uncle Dave = worst thing about pro wrestling.


I think the fans are even worse. It all starts with the fans. They enable them. And then the wrestlers make the fans even worse. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, we'll see if 6-8 months changes anybody's mind.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Teemu™ said:


> ??? You reply to me, friend.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Like I said in the other thread. CM Punk should just retire from pro wrestling altogether. He keeps getting hurt, most of the AEW roster hates him, and WWE doesn’t want him back. He be better off mentally and physically if he just retired.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I was always entertained by this guy. 

But.. It's absolutely telling it took this bullshit he pulled to make me pay attentiont to AEW. 

And AEW purists. I'm not knocking AEW. I haven't watched wrestling in ages. I lost interest because it simply became boring to me. I keep up with it in the rags. But the stunt Punk pulled, which is now looking more and more like not a work whatsoever. Is not the way to draw in viewers. Flash in the pan ratings spike over a moron with an ego.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

How can we even trust this dude to not be bias. 

And it'd funny to me that all of a sudden everybody hated Punk all year backstage and didnt want him around anymore. Who are these people? Their friends? Fuck this guy.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

“A lot”


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> No wonder they don't. All of these backstage issues started since he arrived.
> 
> Some believed that Hogan was sent to destroy TNA. I'm beginning to feel the same about CM Punk. Though it's most likely him just being a huge spunkrag.


Lmao he did the same shit in WWE 

Punk is just a prick that only cares about Punk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> *Lol, was listening to the segment from Melzter and Bryan and they had a lot to say now but didn't say shit when Punk addressed then in the scrum.*
> 
> Btw, idiot said Page is a bigger draw than Punk. Delusional as ever.


Look at this brothers, @RapShepard and @LifeInCattleClass 

How funny that when Dave talks shit 4 days later he is portrayed as a coward. When Punk WAITED THREE FUCKING MONTHS to talk his shit, well…he was just busy and wanting to do business.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Like I said in the other thread. CM Punk should just retire from pro wrestling altogether. He keeps getting hurt, most of the AEW roster hates him, and WWE doesn’t want him back. He be better off mentally and physically if he just retired.


He's clearly just not cut out for this. Not mentally, not physically... I agree with you: for his own good, he should just retire. What is he going to do when he comes back? Have a match and tear his knee this time?

Punk is a joke now. He is an absolute joke. He jobbed out in the UFC. Now in AEW, he's shown he's made of glass, both physically and mentally. He's tarnished beyond repair. Tough break. If he was a nicer guy, I might feel bad, but lol I don't.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> No wonder they don't. All of these backstage issues started since he arrived.
> 
> Some believed that Hogan was sent to destroy TNA. I'm beginning to feel the same about CM Punk. Though it's most likely him just being a huge spunkrag.


Big swole and Cody didn't count as backstage drama?

AEW was never going to be immune to scandal and egos. It's wrestling there's never been a harmonious locker room


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

Also I remember a time when wrestling fans didn’t cheer for someone being injured. Some of you people are truly miserable and toxic. More so than any of the guys on screen.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

So glad. Hopefully over that time he decides to retire as I've had enough of straight edge types filling up my screen.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not a big loss imo. He´s more trouble than he´s worth


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

I think the scrum stuff was a work but Punk knew he was on the way out and went into business for himself.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BIIIG Nige said:


> So glad. Hopefully over that time he decides to retire as I've had enough of straight edge types filling up my screen.


I think Kenny is straight edge too. He just doesn't brag about it


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't like the person known as Phil Brooks or his beliefs, I like Punk the wrestler.


I don’t like the wrestler known as Chris Benoit, but I do like the person known as Christoper Michael Benoit and his beliefs.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I think Kenny is straight edge too. He just doesn't brag about it


That's ok tho boring lifestyle but it's his choice doesn't bother me


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Big swole and Cody didn't count as backstage drama?
> 
> AEW was never going to be immune to scandal and egos. It's wrestling there's never been a harmonious locker room


Big Swole was just her own problem. 

Cody maybe, but let's not forget that Punk had already been there four months before Cody left. A possible link? Maybe?


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good Riddance,hope Punk was worth it


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Not a big loss imo. He´s more trouble than he´s worth


Cap. Big loss. Yall just hate the guy. That don't mean he ain't a big loss.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Big Swole was just her own problem.
> 
> Cody maybe, but let's not forget that Punk had already been there four months before Cody left. A possible link? Maybe?


There was rumors of a rift between Cody and the Elite way before Punk joined.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> There was rumors of a rift between Cody and the Elite way before Punk joined.


Very true. I just find it funny that Mr Toxic Attitude comes in, Cody buggers off and then this. Maybe Cody also saw what most of us didn't want to and jumped before the ship sank.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

LOL at some of you still thinking this is a "work"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Very true. I just find it funny that Mr Toxic Attitude comes in, Cody buggers off and then this. Maybe Cody also saw what most of us didn't want to and jumped before the ship sank.


Cody is also the one who was telling the Bucks they didn’t need Punk when all of this was starting. “We don’t need Punk, fellas. We can do this on our own.”


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> No wonder they don't. All of these backstage issues started since he arrived.
> 
> Some believed that Hogan was sent to destroy TNA. I'm beginning to feel the same about CM Punk. Though it's most likely him just being a huge spunkrag.


Elite/Cody
Kingston/Sammy
Thunder Rosa

Don't think he had a hand in these. Nor the others complaining about their creative or asking for their releases. There is a lack of structure in place and experience at the top that was bound to rear it's head when the roster got more bloated and the honeymoon phase ran it's course. They lost the one true professional in a position of power earlier this year (Cody) who conducted himself like an executive cause he knows the business. Same as HHH. No bickering with fans on social media like the CEO and other EVP's. No buffoon behavior in the public eye. Punk is a loose cannon prick that is risky to have in a locker room. But there were no reports of any crap from him until Page opened the one can of worms that is a lock to set him off. Did not bother to clear it cause he knew nobody would approve of it. Of course the dirtsheets stirred the pot just enough to keep on triggering him on flat out slander. When Colt Cabana doesn't make a single appearance on AEW Dynamite in these 6-8 months, I wonder who The Elite Boys will blame this time around.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

God Movement said:


> Well, we'll see if 6-8 months changes anybody's mind.


If true it just feels its to perfect for Tony to act like it's more of cool off time for punk and once again protecting him. Oh well he needs the time to heal. He's not capable of staying working and hasn't brought much to aew. Such a waste of so much of Tony's money.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Cody is also the one who was telling the Bucks they didn’t need Punk when all of this was starting. “We don’t need Punk, fellas. We can do this on our own.”



No one needs that clown. He's been gone most of his time in aew, this is a waste of Resources that could go to bettering aew.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

give him his own lockerroom - tell him to keep that motherfucker shut

then come in - do his job for 30 min every wednesday and fuck off again - no pipe bombs, you're not the 'voice' of anything anymore

totally isolated / for the good of the company

tap all value you can from him - there's still money to be made


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

burying bryan is dumb .. not having the elite and punk on dynamite after the scrum is dumb .. burying miro is dumb .. not giving hanger a good top face run is dumb .. suspending 4 new champs is dumb .. don't care if its real or not .. those dudes should be killing the ratings with this and they are burying the headline .. tony needs to stop with the drug binging and get focused and start taking advantage of the talent he has or heat certain talent has and get it out in front of the camera .. same with mjf .. taking him off tv for months was dumb .. i still say its a work until footage of the fight shows up .. till then i would hope its just a work to give punk time to heal up but since he couldn't move in that mox fight .. if its real tony should capitalize instead of hiding it away and watching ratings tank again .. bryan hanger and omega can handle things till mr glass gets off his ice cream barcation


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

If he's out for 6-8 months and Tony was a smart business man. He'd probably fire him for his actions.

He's on massive amount of money, injury prone and has fallen out with a significant portion of the locker room.

However i am sure Punk was smart enough during negotiations to ensure his money is guaranteed whether he gets fired or not. Khan was desperate to get him at the time

So with the pending legal case, Tony will likely have a pay a massive settlement if he wants him out, hence why Punk probably wont be fired. What a terrible situation.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Rhhodes said:


> That whole crew…Hardly boys, Twinkletoes and Uncle Dave = worst thing about pro wrestling.


----------



## Zelle24 (Apr 23, 2021)

This sucks. Hopefully he returns.


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567829630324809728
> This sucks, really gonna miss Punk....At least he's had some memorable moments last year


with the toxicity he spreads, no wonder.
and he doesnt even realize it. shit goes sideways wherever he goes, and he blames everyone but himself.


if you go around the building, and everyone smell a piece of shit, you should realize at some point that you are the one who smell like a piece of shit.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Big Swole was just her own problem.
> 
> Cody maybe, but let's not forget that Punk had already been there four months before Cody left. A possible link? Maybe?


It's a creative industry. I don't buy this narrative that the elite are perfect Chip Chippersons who never cause trouble and punks solely to blame


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sure if he was going to be fired, they would of done it by now. Maybe TK is thinking this is enough time to cool everything off? But honestly though, with all the trouble and the fact that he was injured right after winning the title twice, does anyone even want him back?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> I'd keep him under contract because he's injured anyway and going to be at home. That gives TK over half a year to sort it out and bring box office Punk back in a way that doesn't hurt the dressing room (part-time?).


Agree. I think also bring him down a few pegs. He clearly thinks he’s untouchable.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Look at this brothers, @RapShepard and @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> How funny that when Dave talks shit 4 days later he is portrayed as a coward. When Punk WAITED THREE FUCKING MONTHS to talk his shit, well…he was just busy and wanting to do business.


Dave waiting 4 days to talk shit   

Punk waiting 3 months with Hangman nowhere close 😍😍😍😍😍 - 'BEST IN THE WORLD PAPA PUNK!!'


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Just fire him already. He'll definitely cause chaos yet again if he's brought back, that prick will never change. Even the locker room doesn't want him back because they know he's cancer.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dave waiting 4 days to talk shit
> 
> Punk waiting 3 months with Hangman nowhere close 😍😍😍😍😍 - 'BEST IN THE WORLD PAPA PUNK!!'


CM…

I’ll leave the ellipses for you to fill in. Lol


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Very true. I just find it funny that Mr Toxic Attitude comes in, Cody buggers off and then this. Maybe Cody also saw what most of us didn't want to and jumped before the ship sank.


well, cody is the smartest of the bunch.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Sonicyoot said:


> I don’t like the wrestler known as Chris Benoit, but I do like the person known as Christoper Michael Benoit and his beliefs.


And you should be banned for that comment @Firefromthegods


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I'd keep him under contract because he's injured anyway and going to be at home. That gives TK over half a year to sort it out and bring box office Punk back in a way that doesn't hurt the dressing room (part-time?).


*And don't forget selling merchandise. He can still make money off of Punk while he's on the shelf.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sonicyoot said:


> I don’t like the wrestler known as Chris Benoit, but I do like the person known as Christoper Michael Benoit and his beliefs.


Next time use a VPN


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> Next time use a VPN


was it hardcorerasslin


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Cody is also the one who was telling the Bucks they didn’t need Punk when all of this was starting. “We don’t need Punk, fellas. We can do this on our own.”


In all fairness, they didn't need him, so Cody was right. He was the nice to have that horribly backfired.



Firefromthegods said:


> It's a creative industry. I don't buy this narrative that the elite are perfect Chip Chippersons who never cause trouble and punks solely to blame


No, and you shouldn't at this stage either. The issue here is that the root cause was so embarrassingly minor and Punk blew it out of proportion several times in public, along with verbally assaulting a member of the audience.

The Elite would have had to do something pretty serious to top this. As we don't know for sure who started the fight, none of us can properly comment on that.



booyakas said:


> well, cody is the smartest of the bunch.


True. Something I would've happily told you when this board was calling him Cody rHHHodes and shitting all over him.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> was it hardcorerasslin


How'd you know?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> How'd you know?


hes the only one ive ever met to have an open distain for gabe steveson


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

Dickhead1990 said:


> In all fairness, they didn't need him, so Cody was right. He was the nice to have that horribly backfired.


Didn't mean to like your comment lol 

I'm just wondering how Punk was cool all year and then all of a sudden the clique start fucking with him by being unprofessional and now he's public enemy #1. 

Just don't make any sense.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

Cosmo77 said:


> LOL at some of you still thinking this is a "work"


Anyone who saw Girl on the Third Floor knows Punk is entirely incapable of faking that scrum meltdown.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nakahoeup said:


> Didn't mean to like your comment lol
> 
> I'm just wondering how Punk was cool all year and then all of a sudden the clique start fucking with him by being unprofessional and now he's public enemy #1.
> 
> Just don't make any sense.


If he didn't have a history of this kind of behaviour, then it would be a mystery. The difference here is that you don't have Vince to silence him.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Hoping Punk and Omega hash out their issues over the next year or so. That match is too big not to have in AEW at least once


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't like the person known as Phil Brooks or his beliefs, I like Punk the wrestler.


This remark sums it up quite nicely for me.

Phil Brooks: a pretty hypocritical guy, who appears to be quite the asshole.
CM Punk: fantastic wrestler and entertainer.

Whether you like him or not-- this entire Punk fiasco has been the most engrossing thing in all of pro wrestling in quite some time (closely followed up by his feud with MJF earlier this year).


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't like the person known as Phil Brooks or his beliefs, I like Punk the wrestler.


He brings excitement no matter what he's doing but yes....Phil Brooks is a real piece of work.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

La Parka said:


> hes the only one ive ever met to have an open distain for gabe steveson


I don't like him, either. He looked like a fat midget at WrestleMania.
#wearehardcorerasslin


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Jay Trotter said:


> Elite/Cody
> Kingston/Sammy
> Thunder Rosa
> 
> Don't think he had a hand in these. Nor the others complaining about their creative or asking for their releases. There is a lack of structure in place and experience at the top that was bound to rear it's head when the roster got more bloated and the honeymoon phase ran it's course. They lost the one true professional in a position of power earlier this year (Cody) who conducted himself like an executive cause he knows the business. Same as HHH. No bickering with fans on social media like the CEO and other EVP's. No buffoon behavior in the public eye. Punk is a loose cannon prick that is risky to have in a locker room. But there were no reports of any crap from him until Page opened the one can of worms that is a lock to set him off. Did not bother to clear it cause he knew nobody would approve of it. Of course the dirtsheets stirred the pot just enough to keep on triggering him on flat out slander. When Colt Cabana doesn't make a single appearance on AEW Dynamite in these 6-8 months, I wonder who The Elite Boys will blame this time around.


I mean to be fair Kingston owned up and both of them seemingly moved on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Look at this brothers, @RapShepard and @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> How funny that when Dave talks shit 4 days later he is portrayed as a coward. When Punk WAITED THREE FUCKING MONTHS to talk his shit, well…he was just busy and wanting to do business.


You just don't get that Punk is a professional that tells it like it is


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> You just don't get that Punk is a professional that tells it like it is


Always the victim, never the assassin.

Wait…I got that wrong.

Errr…

Always the bridesmaid, never the bride.

Even when he found a money mark who had worshipped him for a decade plus, Phil Brooks couldn’t keep it together long enough to be a company’s top guy. 😂😂😂


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk_316 said:


> This remark sums it up quite nicely for me.
> 
> Phil Brooks: a pretty hypocritical guy, who appears to be quite the asshole.
> CM Punk: fantastic wrestler and entertainer.
> ...


I honestly feel like it's just the culmination of his entire story over the last 10 years


-Fans continued to chant CM Punk for years and years regardless of situation

-Colt Cobana's podcast

-The whole lawsuit with WWE

-The whole fallout from the lawsuit and Colt Cobana

-Him getting his ass handed to him in the UFC by lower tiered talent. In fact, he was so bad that Dana White scolded the one guy because he let Punk hang around for like a minute before beating him

-Him returning to WWE tv for that recap show that really had no impact bad or good

-WWE wouldn't take him back even though he was willing

-Goes to AEW

-Wins title and immediately gets injured

-Then this whole mess with Page/Bucks/Omega


Guy has been a lightning rod, but I honestly think this was it for him. He showed how much of an ass he really is. He most likely knew he was going to be out for a while, so he said fuck kayfabe, I'm going to air out all my fucking laundry in front of my boss. I have no interest in ever seeing him again. As a person, he's just gross


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Half the roster is "Friends of Bucks/Elite" so of course they wouldn't want Punk back. OoOh, Nakazawa, Cutler, Evil Uno, Silver, Reynolds, Christopher Daniels, Scorpio Sky, Frankie Kazarian, Private Party, Matt Hardy, Jungle Boy, Matt Sydal, Trent Baretta, Chuck Taylor don't want Punk back. 

Moxley, Jericho, Regal, Danielson, Christian, FTR, Claudio, Goldust, Mark Henry are opinions that would hold weight.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> Half the roster is "Friends of Bucks/Elite" so of course they wouldn't want Punk back. OoOh, Nakazawa, Cutler, Evil Uno, Silver, Reynolds, Christopher Daniels, Scorpio Sky, Frankie Kazarian, Private Party, Matt Hardy, Jungle Boy, Matt Sydal, Trent Baretta, Chuck Taylor don't want Punk back.
> 
> Moxley, Jericho, Regal, Danielson, Christian, FTR, Claudio, Goldust, Mark Henry are opinions that would hold weight.


If you think those guys condone Punk’s actions…


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Punk is more over than all of the elite combined. Kenny’s return in the trios match with the bucks lost 200,000 viewers. Yawn


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Having Punk come back to lose to MJF on his way out would be a nice way to end this chapter.

Unless he's willing to do a program after with Kenny. That could be the most discussed feud in all of wrestling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DrEagles said:


> Punk is more over than all of the elite combined. Kenny’s return in the trios match with the bucks lost 200,000 viewers. Yawn


No. It gained a 100k viewers, lost 90k. Bryan Danielson did, in fact, 200k viewers that show. Even Sting, CM Punk, and MJF gained a 100k viewers and lost 60k by the next quarter, and that involved the company’s hottest feud. Still a net positive.

The only person who ever claims he lost 200k viewers is Cornette. Every time y’all repeat this “lost 200k viewers” shit, you make yourselves look ignorant and incapable of thinking for yourselves.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

TK should be giving Punk a raise when he's healthy and ready to pop another big rating and get a ton merch sold. Back the truck up to Punk's place.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Rhhodes said:


> That whole crew…Hardly boys, Twinkletoes and Uncle Dave = worst thing about pro wrestling.


I kinda read this in Cornette's voice    

6 to 8 months is a good amount of time to just stop thinking about wrestling for Punk. If he still wants to do this, maybe this is a good time to do some soul searching on his end if he's really banged up mentally and physically considering his back to back injuries, I feel like he is on the wrong side of his age still performing moves that he should not even be doing anymore, now I'm getting this feeling he should have never bothered coming back to wrestling again if this was going to be the result. Maybe it's time to let go of this for Punk.

Kenny recently came back from an injury as well, he should be able to understand what Punk is going through, but then again they all got called out due to their positions in the company and this is a ton of shit that I don't know how they will even fix this or maybe they'll just sweep this under the rug.

I'd love to see Punk vs. Omega at least once or Punk vs. MJF this time with Punk losing in which this should be his final chapter at least. If a lot of the folks in the locker room don't want him back then that's pretty much the only options for him moving forward or he could be released/fired and be done with it. Never thought this could be the last image and memory of one CM Punk maybe not just in AEW but in pro wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> If you think those guys condone Punk’s actions…


Imagine thinking Mox does not want to tear Punk's head from his shoulders right now


lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Imagine thinking Mox does not want to tear Punk's head from his shoulders right now
> 
> 
> lol


Mox is Team Elite all the way. Ditto Jericho.


----------



## robbiecakes (Nov 29, 2015)

OwenSES said:


> If he comes back he has to be a heel used to put over the young guys. Starting with Adam Page


Why would he put over a lesser talent who wears butterflies on his jeans?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Imagine thinking Mox does not want to tear Punk's head from his shoulders right now
> 
> 
> lol


Moxlay is laughing all the way to the metaphorical bank tbh. While I'm sure he would be rather be on his vacation with his wife and kid, his "clique" will only get stronger while ELITE's and Punk's cliques tearing each other to pieces. Moxley and Jericho are the defactors voices of sanity in what seems to be the complete asylum that is AEW's current backstage.
Anything they position right now will be listened with hopeful ears to Tony.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He's becoming Nash with injuries. Sadly. I like him but time for him to hang them boots.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> No. It gained a 100k viewers, lost 90k. Bryan Danielson did, in fact, 200k viewers that show. Even Sting, CM Punk, and MJF gained a 100k viewers and lost 60k by the next quarter, and that involved the company’s hottest feud. Still a net positive.
> 
> The only person who ever claims he lost 200k viewers is Cornette. Every time y’all repeat this “lost 200k viewers” shit, you make yourselves look ignorant and incapable of thinking for yourselves.


*You got one massive hard on for Cornette and it’s absolutely disgusting. Get over yourself, tool*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DrEagles said:


> *You got one massive hard on for Cornette and it’s absolutely disgusting. Get over yourself, tool*


Stop regurgitating his false narratives and think for yourself, or you can show me where Omega “LoSt 200k ViEwErS!”

Put up or shut up.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> Stop regurgitating his false narratives and think for yourself, or you can show me where Omega “LoSt 200k ViEwErS!”
> 
> Put up or shut up.


StOp SpAzZiNg OuT yOu NuT


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DrEagles said:


> StOp SpAzZiNg OuT yOu NuT


Put up or shut up.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

If Punk's out for 6 months then MAYBE he can come back if they can all bury hatchets and turn this into a money feud.

I highly doubt that will happen though due to both Punk's ego and those rightly not wanting anything to do with him after embarassing the company like this.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

The backstage issues were there before Punk ever showed up.

It's why the Codyverse existed.

Has always been. You have to play nice with the Elite and their friends for you to be able play.

Punk just didn't give a shit. I'm certain... part of those who don't want him back are either the Bucks and Kenny... or those who just don't like conflict. And see it better that he were gone so that it could go back to the way it was...


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Wait, the same source that talks to these people and been leaking shit that started this mess don't want him back. Shocking, just shocking. AEW needs to sort its locker room out. Cause they are going to have a hard time recruiting anything but no name indy guys if they continue to let leaks and "journalism" sow discord and blow up their business.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Cody is also the one who was telling the Bucks they didn’t need Punk when all of this was starting. “We don’t need Punk, fellas. We can do this on our own.”


And then he left. Cody is FOS and will tell people what he thinks they wanna hear to get himself where he wants to be.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Convenient time for a months long injury after that cluster at All Out. If anything is a work in this whole mess I would suspect it is this "injury"


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Tony gonna suspend him with pay for … 6 to 8 months, lol. “We will let the doctors determine the length of the suspension.”

Another interesting note that’s related to the injury: the newer version of the ‘Punk/Ace side’ of the Gripebomb/Bitebomb scrap in the locker room is that the Bucks burst in (and kicking the door down was a turn of phrase, not a literal description of how they opened the door, which I figured from the start as the Bucks couldn’t kick in a cardboard box even with double thigh slaps) … while Punk was receiving medical attention.

Presuming there’s a medical person who can back that up, it puts a different spin on this. You’re talking major ‘unsafe working conditions’ grounds for a lawsuit if they interrupted medical care for someone who suffered a workplace injury that’s going to sideline them for half a year or more. Especially when the people who burst in are Executive Vice Presidents and thus charged with the well-being of the talent by the very titles they hold.

I’m leaning right now to Punk (and probably even Ace because of Punk’s cloak of protectiveness) isn’t going to suffer any consequences beyond being paid to stay at home while he recovers and an lol letter of reprimand in his personnel file … because if he’s dismissed with so much as a penny less than full value of his contract (through it’s full term, not what he’s already worked) then he’s going to sue — and Tony does not want a lawsuit that lays bare all of the company financials and behind-the-scenes stories of his behavior and that of his chosen EVPs.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> Punk is more over than all of the elite combined. Kenny’s return in the trios match with the bucks lost 200,000 viewers. Yawn


I'm not sure he is. The Elite spawned a whole company, Punk spawned t shirt sales in 2012.



Saintpat said:


> Tony gonna suspend him with pay for … 6 to 8 months, lol. “We will let the doctors determine the length of the suspension.”
> 
> Another interesting note that’s related to the injury: the newer version of the ‘Punk/Ace side’ of the Gripebomb/Bitebomb scrap in the locker room is that the Bucks burst in (and kicking the door down was a turn of phrase, not a literal description of how they opened the door, which I figured from the start as the Bucks couldn’t kick in a cardboard box even with double thigh slaps) … while Punk was receiving medical attention.
> 
> ...


In reality, he committed gross negligence, which is a break clause in all employment contracts everywhere. Punk would be wasting time and money that he doesn't have.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't care that you don't care


Why'd you reply then.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> No wonder they don't. All of these backstage issues started since he arrived.
> 
> Some believed that Hogan was sent to destroy TNA. I'm beginning to feel the same about CM Punk. Though it's most likely him just being a huge spunkrag.


Long term story telling, WWE "fired" CM Punk after he "quit" in 2014 since they knew some upstart company was going to come around in 4-5 years and CM Punk would be WWE's inside man to take them down. 

The whole thing with Kevin Owens was to desensitize people from the shock of SCSA returning so Punk will get his reward of beating SCSA for all the titles in the main event of Wrestle Mania if he succeeds in killing the company that didn't exist when this plan was put in motion.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

This is like a statement from "The Elite's" lawyer.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Tony gonna suspend him with pay for … 6 to 8 months, lol. “We will let the doctors determine the length of the suspension.”
> 
> Another interesting note that’s related to the injury: the newer version of the ‘Punk/Ace side’ of the Gripebomb/Bitebomb scrap in the locker room is that the Bucks burst in (and kicking the door down was a turn of phrase, not a literal description of how they opened the door, which I figured from the start as the Bucks couldn’t kick in a cardboard box even with double thigh slaps) … while Punk was receiving medical attention.
> 
> ...


But why would it take 5 days for the details of a medical practitioner to surface? Why are Punk’s version of events changing?

We’ll know the truth soon enough, either way.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

bdon said:


> But why would it take 5 days for the details of a medical practitioner to surface? Why are Punk’s version of events changing?
> 
> We’ll know the truth soon enough, either way.


Just like we called the whole Punk-Mox title situation I’m gonna say this is what probably happened:


Punk was receiving medical attention
Bucks knock on the door and he doesn’t answer or tells them to fuck off
Bucks open the door
He goes crazy and starts throwing fists

That’s the only version of events that sound plausible.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I'm not sure he is. The Elite spawned a whole company, Punk spawned t shirt sales in 2012.
> 
> 
> In reality, he committed gross negligence, which is a break clause in all employment contracts everywhere. Punk would be wasting time and money that he doesn't have.


Punk is by far the highest merchandise seller in aew. Dude has a new shirt out about every damn week. And Tony started the company. He would have done it with or without the “elite”. Hell he admitted to wanting to start the company with Punk as the face of it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Peerless said:


> Just like we called the whole Punk-Mox title situation I’m gonna say this is what probably happened:
> 
> 
> Punk was receiving medical attention
> ...


Yep. It covers everyone’s version of things in one shape or another. Megah being confirmed to be there with the Bucks implies that they went to his locker room with a high ranking witness to oversee a discussion.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> Punk is by far the highest merchandise seller in aew. Dude has a new shirt out about every damn week. And Tony started the company. He would have done it with or without the “elite”. Hell he admitted to wanting to start the company with Punk as the face of it


But he didn't with Punk, did he? He also wasn't making any moves before the Elite were a thing either. 

So T shirt sales are great, but I'm not sure he's done much else, outside of creating a short term buzz last autumn.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

bdon said:


> Yep. It covers everyone’s version of things in one shape or another. Megah being confirmed to be there with the Bucks implies that they went to his locker room with a high ranking witness to oversee a discussion.


Exactly. It also lines up with Punk’s changing stories. The Bucks didn’t kick anything down. However he knows if he says that they didn’t knock, or they opened the door when he told them not to, then he’d come off in the wrong especially if it was Megah who told them to still open the door.

That also explains why he started using phrases like he “felt in danger” lmao.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Peerless said:


> Exactly. It also lines up with Punk’s changing stories. The Bucks didn’t kick anything down. However he knows if he says that they didn’t knock, or they opened the door when he told them not to, then he’d come off in the wrong especially if it was Megha who told them to still open the door.
> 
> That also explains why he started using phrases like he “felt in danger” lmao.


Yep. The changing of the stories is a big deal here.

But again, Megah being there will confirm one side or the other.


----------



## Seaside Blue (4 mo ago)

Punk is a star. TYB are not. There’s money in Omega vs Punk down the line.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Why'd you reply then.


Why not ?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> But why would it take 5 days for the details of a medical practitioner to surface? Why are Punk’s version of events changing?
> 
> We’ll know the truth soon enough, either way.


My guess would be it’s because:

1) More people are talking and have been tracked down to get info from — probably a lot of people not answering phones or texts from journos till they saw where things were going.

2) I’m not sure they’ve changed a lot — the clarification of ‘kicked the door in’ is nothing IMO as it’s a figure of speech and if you’re on the inside of a door all you know is that it flew open from some force … you can’t see through it to see if it was kicked or shouldered or what.

3) Any lawyer can tell you that eyewitness testimony is usually fairly unreliable. If 100 people witness something they are going to tell 100 different stories because they perceive things differently or are focused on different things. Say like one person sees Kenny trying to pull Punk off and separate them, another person sees Kenny engaging Punk and might perceive that as attacking him.

I was in a large psychology class in college where they did the experiment (without announcement) of having someone run in chasing someone else across the room, then asked us all what we saw. Pretty much everyone saw a green sweater or a red sweater but it was 50/50 on if the person being chased was in green or the person doing the chasing. Also the chaser had something in his hand (a chalkboard eraser it turned out) and about half the people said he was carrying a gun or a knife. 

So if you talk to person A and he remembers it/saw it this way and person B remembers it/saw it that way, just because they’re both on ‘Punk’s side’ doesn’t mean they’re changing the story. It means the person gathering the information has another version.

4) Given that the EVPs are tight and came in together and probably were still together after (two are brothers after all), they might have ‘gotten their story straight’ to present a more unified, consistent story to get out there as ‘their version’ … whereas whoever is telling ‘Punk’s side’ maybe didn’t. (Probably Punk has decided they’re not his friends by now anyway since it’s been more than 24 hours, lol.)

So that all could play into an explanation. I don’t see this as ‘Person A told this story and now he says it differently’ so much as it’s Person A and B and C, etc. I mean even they don’t know what set Steel off — my guess is he sees Punk as his meal ticket so turned literal attack dog to protect his own interests, but the only thing clear there is he wasn’t acting rationally, and you cannot find a rational explanation for irrational actions.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Peerless said:


> Just like we called the whole Punk-Mox title situation I’m gonna say this is what probably happened:
> 
> 
> Punk was receiving medical attention
> ...


Seems just as plausible that it doesn't go from Bucks opening door to Punk swings that The Bucks open the door and either 1) go after Punk physically immediately or 2) shit talking ensues and they go after Punk.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> But he didn't with Punk, did he? He also wasn't making any moves before the Elite were a thing either.
> 
> So T shirt sales are great, but I'm not sure he's done much else, outside of creating a short term buzz last autumn.


Because Punk didn’t want to return at that time. And Tony has openly stated that he was going to create a wrestling company regardless of the elite, so what’s your point? Yea they were a part of it, but it was going to happen no matter what so I don’t understand what you’re trying to say


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> My guess would be it’s because:
> 
> 1) More people are talking and have been tracked down to get info from — probably a lot of people not answering phones or texts from journos till they saw where things were going.
> 
> ...


I get that about the door. I get it about Ace possibly feeling threatened for his wife. I do, but again, medical attention seems a pretty big thing to be left out.

Either way, as I continue to say, Megah Parekh being there will confirm a lot of things for everyone in due time.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Yep. It covers everyone’s version of things in one shape or another. Megah being confirmed to be there with the Bucks implies that they went to his locker room with a high ranking witness to oversee a discussion.


Or it implies that she saw three angry people walking toward a confrontation and came along to try to make sure it didn’t go sideways.

Real-life story: According to every account, when Wyatt Earp and his crew started walking toward the lot where the ‘Gunfight at the OK Corral’ took place (it didn’t actually take place at the corral but near it), the sheriff, John Behan, came up to them on the street and came along while trying to talk them out of it — saying that he’s disarmed the cowboys (a lie) already and it was under control.

That doesn’t mean the Earps and Doc Holliday had a lawman along to oversee the discussion — just the opposite, the sheriff saw a gunfight coming and was trying to make sure there wasn’t one.

We don’t know what made her come along — IMO, she and Daniels should have told the EVPs to go talk to Tony and tell their side to him and they’d go in and tell Punk they need to set up a talk with him when he cools down. They failed to stop the EVPs, who as the target — no pun intended — of Punk’s rant were obviously going to be agitated. No good was going to come out of them entering that locker room at that time.

But hindsight is 50/50, as the old football coach once said.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> I get that about the door. I get it about Ace possibly feeling threatened for his wife. I do, but again, medical attention seems a pretty big thing to be left out.
> 
> Either way, as I continue to say, Megah Parekh being there will confirm a lot of things for everyone in due time.


Well it depends on who was doing the telling. If Punk, Ace’s wife, Larry the dog and a medical person (who probably got the eff out when he saw it going down if there was, indeed, one) were the only three in the room when they came in, then whoever was talking to the journalists may not have heard that part. The people telling Punk’s side are, presumably, people sympathetic to Punk and relaying what they’ve heard from, say, Punk and Ace, but may not be eyewitnesses.

I can certainly understand the Bucks not mentioning a medical person being there because who tells the part that makes them look bad, is legally actionable and a fireable offense?

We’ll know when we know, I guess. But we’ve heard two sides and they don’t agree on every point, so obviously some of what is being told is not correct (and probably some on both sides, as everyone is going to tell it in a way that makes them look good, or as good as they can).


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Will be tuning out for 6 months then. Taking a break until he's back


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, she was there. She’ll be able to confirm or deny either way.

Like I said elsewhere, I don’t particularly give a shit about either. My dude was busy saving dogs and feeding the homeless with his own flesh.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> I get that about the door. I get it about Ace possibly feeling threatened for his wife. I do, but again, medical attention seems a pretty big thing to be left out.
> 
> Either way, as I continue to say, Megah Parekh being there will confirm a lot of things for everyone in due time.


All supposition and I’m hypothesizing, but if Megah ends up saying she told the EVPs to stand down and she and Daniels would handle it and they proceeded into the locker room, that’s an instantly fireable offense — they would literally be going against legal counsel from the company lawyer. 

As company officers, they absolutely cannot do that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> All supposition and I’m hypothesizing, but if Megan ends up saying she told the EVPs to stand down and she and Daniels would handle it and they proceeded into the locker room, that’s an instantly fireable offense — they would literally be going against legal counsel from the company lawyer.
> 
> As company officers, they absolutely cannot do that.


I obviously agree with that, yet nothing has occurred yet, which again lends itself to them not just barging in.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> I obviously agree with that, yet nothing has occurred yet, which again lends itself to them not just barging in.


Meh, look how long it took the Jaguars to get rid of Urban Meyer. (Obviously a Khan operation and with same legal counsel.)

And these things can take time. An investigation means ‘talk to everybody,’ and maybe 2-3 of those everybodies say ‘I have retained counsel so you can call my lawyer’ and maybe that takes time to set up or presents other obstacles.

HR and legal will want to dot every i and cross every t and make whatever action is taken bulletproof as they can. As Meltzer and other reports have hinted, there may very well be lawsuits so you have to make sure your process is thorough and airtight before you take any action.

EDIT: For instance, you’d better interview every security person and every person known to be backstage at that time. If AEW takes action and someone sues and has a security person who heard one of the Bucks say ‘let’s go beat this guy up and teach him a lesson,’ they’d rather find that out beforehand rather than in front of a jury.


----------



## DtX (Apr 1, 2015)

Saintpat said:


> All supposition and I’m hypothesizing, but if Megah ends up saying she told the EVPs to stand down and she and Daniels would handle it and they proceeded into the locker room, that’s an instantly fireable offense — they would literally be going against legal counsel from the company lawyer.
> 
> As company officers, they absolutely cannot do that.


That would also be grounds for a massive civil suit by Punk/Steele/Mrs. Steele against the Bucks/Omega and possibly even AEW.

The final report on the incident will be very very interesting.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

We’ll find out soon enough.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BIIIG Nige said:


> That's ok tho boring lifestyle but it's his choice doesn't bother me


For some reason some of the biggest deucebags in wrestling are Straight Edge. Punk, Omega, Aries- All have a rep for being impossible to work with.

Edit; It´s like they´re miserable, and want everybody else to be it too.


----------



## Fwwla (Feb 27, 2021)

He's just gonna continue repeating the cycle every time he comes back from another injury of getting injured again, and being out for months, not even wrestling for most of the year. And what's the point of keeping a wrestler that can hardly even wrestle a match without breaking his bones and doesn't even wrestle half the time because he's always out with injuries, every time he attempts to come back from another injury? Not firing Punk will also boost Punk's already inflated ego into thinking he's invincible and he'll continue causing problems in the locker room because he grows more and more bitter. As long as Punk is around, we're gonna continue hearing drama stories like this. Just a suspension isn't enough for this asshole because Punk seems like a narcissist, a suspension would mean Punk ultimately gets away with this because a suspension isn't permanent.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

CM Punk causes trouble everywhere he goes. He hasn't changed or matured. According to him he's always the victim of something being a martyr sacrificing himself for others. Hiring this delusional, fragile, narcissistic crybaby was a risk from the start. The sooner you get rid of him the sooner the true healing can begin.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> Because Punk didn’t want to return at that time. And Tony has openly stated that he was going to create a wrestling company regardless of the elite, so what’s your point? Yea they were a part of it, but it was going to happen no matter what so I don’t understand what you’re trying to say


People say a lot of things, but I don't recall seeing any profess towards that before.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> CM Punk causes trouble everywhere he goes. He hasn't changed or matured. According to him he's always the victim of something being a martyr sacrificing himself for others. Hiring this delusional, fragile, narcissistic crybaby was a risk from the start. The sooner you get rid of him the sooner the true healing can begin.


Hiring Punk is Tony’s real-life lesson in ‘Play Stupid Games, Win Stupid Prizes.’


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> I'd keep him under contract because he's injured anyway and going to be at home. That gives TK over half a year to sort it out and bring box office Punk back in a way that doesn't hurt the dressing room (part-time?).


Punk 100% should be part-time going forward.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Fuck CM Punk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuck him. He can be injured for as long as he likes in my opinion. Keep him away from wrestling.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Since we're all in favour of celebrating wrestlers being injured, I hope every member of "The Elite" breaks a leg.

Is that okay or nah?

Especially as the clear problem is them.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Dickhead1990 said:


> No wonder they don't. All of these backstage issues started since he arrived.


Well let's be honest, one reason he was so popular was because he was a malcontent. And I'm not saying that to try to rip on him.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Just strip the Elite of their EVP status and name Punk, Ace and Larry as new EVPs.

Having aPunk show up backstage next week wearing an arm sling with his two attack dogs going locker room to locker room with a big smile on his face offering ‘advice’ to everyone.

Let the man run his business.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Screw him after all the stuff that has been happening. Wish him well but its clear his head is too big to be a team player in a wrestling company.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Makes me wonder what AEW would even do with Punk if he comes back when he's healthy next year. It's obvious TK wanted to strap the rocket to him and let him carry the show for the foreseeable future as champion but now that he's gotten injured 2 times after winning the title, you can't really justify trying it again. And it's hard for me to see Punk taking/accepting a smaller role than what he was set up for.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Uncle Dave is a piece of shit. Just cos his friends got suspended. Fuck you dave. Punk literally said he was 100% at the press conference he was at. Unless he broke his hand on matt bucks face.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Rhhodes said:


> That whole crew…Hardly boys, Twinkletoes and Uncle Dave = worst thing about pro wrestling.


Spot on. A horrible clique.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

toon126 said:


> Torn tricep and finished his match before going backstage and sparking out The Elite? What a guy.


Loved to have seen balding buck getting sparked out by a chair shot and twinkle toes getting bitten. Maybe nskazawa and cutlet saved their asses against one man one woman and a dog lol.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Dickhead1990 said:


> No wonder they don't. All of these backstage issues started since he arrived.
> 
> Some believed that Hogan was sent to destroy TNA. I'm beginning to feel the same about CM Punk. Though it's most likely him just being a huge spunkrag.


The bucks and omega have been causing shit long before punk turned up. They are one of the main reasons Cody left. They hire their carny friends and abuse their evp status. Punk just has the balls to voice what lots of others are thinking. What a legend.


----------



## YoungOldMan352 (8 mo ago)

Bdon has been angry as fuck lately lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

YoungOldMan352 said:


> Bdon has been angry as fuck lately lol


Punk became everything Cody wanted to be. It’s that goddamn Hogan bullshit, allowing only the stuff that works for him, brother.


----------



## YoungOldMan352 (8 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Punk became everything Cody wanted to be. It’s that goddamn Hogan bullshit, allowing only the stuff that works for him, brother.


Punk has been a hypocrite for years this is nothing new. I'm not pissed about him being out because the only time I enjoyed Punk was S.E.S but with that being said this only person that sounds completely innocent is Omega.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

He’ll be back for a couple matches. TK knows he will have to get them in before some other shit happens. First one back they will cut to it right away.

*Punk v. Bryan*

And then…

*Punk v. Joe*

And then if possible, perhaps the last one due to associations of those involved…

*Punk v. Cole *


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sin City Saint said:


> He’ll be back for a couple matches. TK knows he will have to get them in before some other shit happens. First one back they will cut to it right away.
> 
> *Punk v. Bryan*
> 
> ...


Remote control on a couch match for Punk’s match with Cole confirmed.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Sin City Saint said:


> He’ll be back for a couple matches. TK knows he will have to get them in before some other shit happens. First one back they will cut to it right away.
> 
> *Punk v. Bryan*
> 
> ...


That last one is a nightmare matchup.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

When you stop and think about it, the fact that the worst MMA fighter the world has ever seen and a producer/jobber beat up the Bucks and Omega in a brawl — without even any help from Larry, it seems — is pretty funny.

And that no one has yet expressed even a little bit of surprise about it is both funny and telling.

If that doesn’t tell us that we’re in a different age of wrestling, I don’t know what does. The ‘best wrestler in the world’ and ‘best tag team in the world’ got whipped 3 on 2, lol.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I will say, the Punk-related meltdowns have been fun to read. And I'm sure we haven't seen the last of them.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

I've said it before and I'll say it again I love how many AEW marks place all the blame on punk and none of it on everyone else that was involved. 

Just like they were Calling punk out on his shoot promo on promo on page even though page literally did the exact same thing to him.

Quite frankly I wouldn't come back if I were punk I would tell Tony Kong to go f*** himself and ask for my release. Punk doesn't really need the money.


----------



## Rocklamps9 (Jun 19, 2021)

He's going back to UFC to fulfill his legacy there. May go up or down a weight class to dominate some fighters


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Leviticus said:


> Punk doesn't really need the money.


You don't know that. I think the reason he came back was because he did, in fact, need the money. Why else go to work? Also, yea, I kind of agree with what you're saying. I don't like Punk, but I also don't like anyone else involved, either. Punk probably isn't very liked backstage in AEW because his views on wrestling line up more with the likes of Cornette than the members of the Elite. So, the Elite wanted to smoke him out. And probably did, in fact, leak some info to the dirt sheets in an attempt to harm Punk, and maybe to try and make him walk out of frustration. But the Elite underestimated the type of drama queen prima donna bitch Punk can be, and all of this followed.

AEW is just bad lol. What a shocking turn of events that a wrestling company run by a smark, for smarks, sucks lol.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Teemu™ said:


> You don't know that. I think the reason he came back was because he did, in fact, need the money. Why else go to work? Also, yea, I kind of agree with what you're saying. I don't like Punk, but I also don't like anyone else involved, either. Punk probably isn't very liked backstage in AEW because his views on wrestling line up more with the likes of Cornette than the members of the Elite. So, the Elite wanted to smoke him out. And probably did, in fact, leak some info to the dirt sheets in an attempt to harm Punk, and maybe to try and make him walk out of frustration. But the Elite underestimated the type of drama queen prima donna bitch Punk can be, and all of this followed.
> 
> AEW is just bad lol. What a shocking turn of events that a wrestling company run by a smark, for smarks, sucks lol.


Maybe because he'd rather go out in front of people who adore him every week and be the best in the world (or at least one of them) than do nothing from the time he's 40 until he's dead.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

CM Punk is basically the Terrell Owens of wrestling. A great talent and fans love him for a while but he’s always miserable and destroys every locker room he’s in. His act grows thin after a while and it did very quickly here.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Nothing Finer said:


> Maybe because he'd rather go out in front of people who adore him every week and be the best in the world (or at least one of them) than do nothing from the time he's 40 until he's dead.


Nothing wrong with doing nothing. That's your goal in life ultimately. Free time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> When you stop and think about it, the fact that the worst MMA fighter the world has ever seen and a producer/jobber beat up the Bucks and Omega in a brawl — without even any help from Larry, it seems — is pretty funny.
> 
> And that no one has yet expressed even a little bit of surprise about it is both funny and telling.
> 
> If that doesn’t tell us that we’re in a different age of wrestling, I don’t know what does. The ‘best wrestler in the world’ and ‘best tag team in the world’ got whipped 3 on 2, lol.


You keep spouting this shit when it just isn’t true. All we know is Punk swung one punch. Nick Jackson got clocked with a fucking chair. Omega was trying to play peacekeeper and rescuing the dog when he got bit.

Your biases are showing.

What is really funny and telling is that a man trained for UFC for 2-3 years apparently and couldn’t knock out one of the Young Bucks when he admits to landing the first punch.

Punk couldn’t bust a grape in a fruit fight.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Teemu™ said:


> Nothing wrong with doing nothing. That's your goal in life ultimately. Free time.


Not everyone has the same goal. The Rock could do nothing. Many rich people could do nothing.

As for your original remark, he probably came back mostly for the money and partly for believing in AEW. That doesn't mean he needs money.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Punk came back, because he needed the money. Same reason he took a job at Fox to talk wrestling. Same reason he was willing to go to WWE when Fox was trying to pressure them to hire him. 

That and he wanted to enjoy what he dreamed of in his youth. A place for guys to work and enjoy themselves.

Then his bipolar side kicked into full gear.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> You keep spouting this shit when it just isn’t true. All we know is Punk swung one punch. Nick Jackson got clocked with a fucking chair. Omega was trying to play peacekeeper and rescuing the dog when he got bit.
> 
> Your biases are showing.
> 
> ...


There are numerous accounts out there. At least one (it could have been a retelling of that or other reports corroborated it) says Punk knocked Matt Jackson down or out with a punch.

As for the chair shot, we know that’s real because a Young Buck sold it.

Omega was on the receiving end of a bite and hair pulling. We don’t know of him landing any punches so I’d say he lost on points.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

bdon said:


> Punk came back, because he needed the money. Same reason he took a job at Fox to talk wrestling. Same reason he was willing to go to WWE when Fox was trying to pressure them to hire him. y who is actually telling the wh
> 
> That and he wanted to enjoy what he dreamed of in his youth. A place for guys to work and enjoy themselves.
> 
> Then his bipolar side kicked into full gear.


Punk came back and helped AEW to their first million dollar house. 

Then he ran a fowl of the EVP's.

Never liked any wrestler involved but I think Punk is the guy laying it all out there.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Saintpat said:


> When you stop and think about it, the fact that the worst MMA fighter the world has ever seen and a producer/jobber beat up the Bucks and Omega in a brawl — without even any help from Larry, it seems — is pretty funny.
> 
> And that no one has yet expressed even a little bit of surprise about it is both funny and telling.
> 
> If that doesn’t tell us that we’re in a different age of wrestling, I don’t know what does. The ‘best wrestler in the world’ and ‘best tag team in the world’ got whipped 3 on 2, lol.


Indeed it is both hilarious and unsurprising. I think they went looking for a 3 vs. 1 fight with an injured Punk, got their asses kicked and ran to the dirt sheets to portray themselves as innocent.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

His body is breaking down and it was obvious from his match against Page. The guy at this point in the game should not be Champ of your company. A responsible owner/booker would have realised that. Now 8 months that means the new Champ would have to be picked carefuly. He's gonna be the guy going forward. Gonna be important for AEW.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Let’s hope he’s out of wrestling f-f-f-for lyfe. As annoying as “The Elite” are, Punk is right there with them. That brittle meth head lookalike has bones made of q-tips, no need to have him on the roster anymore.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> There are numerous accounts out there. At least one (it could have been a retelling of that or other reports corroborated it) says Punk knocked Matt Jackson down or out with a punch.
> 
> As for the chair shot, we know that’s real because a Young Buck sold it.
> 
> Omega was on the receiving end of a bite and hair pulling. We don’t know of him landing any punches so I’d say he lost on points.


Keep touting the 3-on-1 shit and show your ignorance. By all accounts, it was Matt and Punk that squared off. And Punk didn’t knock him out despite landing the first punch.

That is fucking comical.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> The bucks and omega have been causing shit long before punk turned up. They are one of the main reasons Cody left. They hire their carny friends and abuse their evp status. Punk just has the balls to voice what lots of others are thinking. What a legend.


That "legend" just ruined two storylines and killed MJF's momentum. Nothing has done more damage to the company than he has. 

The other stuff has been discussed or is just a complete rubbish take.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

iarwain said:


> Well let's be honest, one reason he was so popular was because he was a malcontent. And I'm not saying that to try to rip on him.


You're right. Do it once and we can all understand. It also helped that we were all younger (in my case, my early 20s), where we were all malcontent at something. 

Today though...


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Meltzer happy spewing his garbage when Punk's not there. Didn't have much to say when in the same room as him.

Meltzer will always love his wee pals, The Bucks and Omega. Despite them being an embarrassment.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

stevem20 said:


> Meltzer happy spewing his garbage when Punk's not there. Didn't have much to say when in the same room as him.
> 
> Meltzer will always love his wee pals, The Bucks and Omega. Despite them being an embarrassment.


Punk spewing that garbage. Didn’t have much to say when face to face with Page.

Right? Right?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

God what a shit show from Punk. Injured yet again.

I'd love to see him around for spots of commentary / the odd segment / whatevs. Still money to be made!


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Teemu™ said:


> You don't know that. I think the reason he came back was because he did, in fact, need the money. Why else go to work? Also, yea, I kind of agree with what you're saying. I don't like Punk, but I also don't like anyone else involved, either. Punk probably isn't very liked backstage in AEW because his views on wrestling line up more with the likes of Cornette than the members of the Elite. So, the Elite wanted to smoke him out. And probably did, in fact, leak some info to the dirt sheets in an attempt to harm Punk, and maybe to try and make him walk out of frustration. But the Elite underestimated the type of drama queen prima donna bitch Punk can be, and all of this followed.
> 
> AEW is just bad lol. What a shocking turn of events that a wrestling company run by a smark, for smarks, sucks lol.


 They didn't leak anything they outright lying about him. They've been spreading lies about him trying to get Colt Cabana Fired for months. If someone was lying about you for months and you call them out on it that's not being a prima donna. He did what anyone else would do if someone was spreading lies backstage and to the press And shooting on him on Live TV about stuff he didn't do.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Injury prone little bitch ain't he? He's like a less likeable skinny fat version of Samoa Joe.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Saintpat said:


> When you stop and think about it, the fact that the worst MMA fighter the world has ever seen and a producer/jobber beat up the Bucks and Omega in a brawl — without even any help from Larry, it seems — is pretty funny.
> 
> And that no one has yet expressed even a little bit of surprise about it is both funny and telling.
> 
> If that doesn’t tell us that we’re in a different age of wrestling, I don’t know what does. The ‘best wrestler in the world’ and ‘best tag team in the world’ got whipped 3 on 2, lol.


What were the lollipop gang even thinking barging on there lol. I really really hope cutlet had his camera with him.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Teemu™ said:


> You don't know that. I think the reason he came back was because he did, in fact, need the money. Why else go to work? Also, yea, I kind of agree with what you're saying. I don't like Punk, but I also don't like anyone else involved, either. Punk probably isn't very liked backstage in AEW because his views on wrestling line up more with the likes of Cornette than the members of the Elite. So, the Elite wanted to smoke him out. And probably did, in fact, leak some info to the dirt sheets in an attempt to harm Punk, and maybe to try and make him walk out of frustration. But the Elite underestimated the type of drama queen prima donna bitch Punk can be, and all of this followed.
> 
> AEW is just bad lol. What a shocking turn of events that a wrestling company run by a smark, for smarks, sucks lol.


Well he was paying for colt cabana and his mom for years so may be skint lol. You are pretty spot on here I think. The Elite are whiny indy carny bitches who have never been in the big time or understood how wrestling works.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> His body is breaking down and it was obvious from his match against Page. The guy at this point in the game should not be Champ of your company. A responsible owner/booker would have realised that. Now 8 months that means the new Champ would have to be picked carefuly. He's gonna be the guy going forward. Gonna be important for AEW.


I'd take punk over garbage King Moxley any day of the week. The only credible guy they have is danielson but he gets injured every week too.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Whilst Punk sees himself as a bit of a martyr, and whilst I don't agree with how he went about things, I won't lie and act as if The Elite do a lot of the things people used to complain about Jeff Jarrett doing in the early days of TNA. 

They've pretty much built a company around themselves, which is fine, but based on what Punk had said with younger talent not listening to "leaders", I do see how that'd be quite frustrating when you're trying to help shape a generation of wrestlers that should hopefully be here longer than 10 years.

But hey...who the fuck bites someone...


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Loopee said:


> Whilst Punk sees himself as a bit of a martyr, and whilst I don't agree with how he went about things, I won't lie and act as if The Elite do a lot of the things people used to complain about Jeff Jarrett doing in the early days of TNA.
> 
> They've pretty much built a company around themselves, which is fine, but based on what Punk had said with younger talent not listening to "leaders", I do see how that'd be quite frustrating when you're trying to help shape a generation of wrestlers that should hopefully be here longer than 10 years.
> 
> But hey...who the fuck bites someone...


The Elite had been putting anyone over during the first year of AEW, so I wouldnt compare them to Jeff Jarrett lol. Yeah, later on they had title runs, but they were the ones who started the whole revolution before AEW even became a thing, so thats understandable.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Martyn said:


> The Elite had been putting anyone over during the first year of AEW, so I wouldnt compare them to Jeff Jarrett lol. Yeah, later on they had title runs, but they were the ones who started the whole revolution before AEW even became a thing, so thats understandable.


Who the fuck did they put over?

Literally every single single loss Omega's had he either got his win back or had already beaten them. He didn't even put Danielson over when he first arrived.

The Bucks just ducked out of a rubber match with FTR so they could crown themselves trio champs with Twinkle Toes. Worse still they didn't even eat the pin vs Swerve.

You're delusional if you think these guys are putting the company first. It's the most blatant case of politicking to avoid putting over the hot act that you'll ever see. Hogan would be proud.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Martyn said:


> The Elite had been putting anyone over during the first year of AEW, so I wouldnt compare them to Jeff Jarrett lol. Yeah, later on they had title runs, but they were the ones who started the whole revolution before AEW even became a thing, so thats understandable.


Later on in a company that was started in 2019 isn't really later on. It's practically the same - the audience just has no issue with The Elite in the same way they did with Jarrett. It's all narrative, but yah. It doesn't really make any difference, just an observation.

I didn't have the issue with Jarrett doing the same thing in TNA as it made sense at the time.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Big swole and Cody didn't count as backstage drama?
> 
> AEW was never going to be immune to scandal and egos. It's wrestling there's never been a harmonious locker room


Jericho had a lot of heat in the beginning. As did JR when they called the Bucks as well as others out on their hot tagging and other amateur bull shit. They got called haters and told to sit back down.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Leviticus said:


> They didn't leak anything they outright lying about him. They've been spreading lies about him trying to get Colt Cabana Fired for months. If someone was lying about you for months and you call them out on it that's not being a prima donna. He did what anyone else would do if someone was spreading lies backstage and to the press And shooting on him on Live TV about stuff he didn't do.


So, you’re in the locker room and know he wasn’t the reason Colt got fired? And what about the rumors going around that Punk was in TK’s ear saying that Page shouldn’t the guy you moving forward? Way to undermine your current world champ.

But as always, it is all about what works for Punk and what doesn’t. I hope Dax and Cash got all of their little fan girl mark out moments out of their system, because it’s a pretty fucking safe bet Punk won’t be answering their “hey, how’s it going buddy!?” calls anytime soon.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

uncle buck is a propagandist now.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

bdon said:


> So, you’re in the locker room and know he wasn’t the reason Colt got fired? And what about the rumors going around that Punk was in TK’s ear saying that Page shouldn’t the guy you moving forward? Way to undermine your current world champ.
> 
> But as always, it is all about what works for Punk and what doesn’t. I hope Dax and Cash got all of their little fan girl mark out moments out of their system, because it’s a pretty fucking safe bet Punk won’t be answering their “hey, how’s it going buddy!?” calls anytime soon.


Funny how the "rumors" that Punk was telling Tony not to Push Page didn't actually start until AFTER the shoot promo. Page shot on him, and Punk went to Tony and told him that Page was unprofessional and shouldn't be pushed. I would have done the same thing.

And Tony has said more than once, even before all this stated, was that he was not going to renew Colt Cabana because he didn't see any use for him. He wasn't even a jobber. He was a background character in a jobber faction. The Dark Order as a whole are jobbers and Cabana wasn't even really part of the group. Why would Khan keep him on the roster with no plans, when he could release him, let him go somwhere else, and fill that pot on the roster with someone who would be a draw.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk is a troublesome guy, everybody knows that. On top of that he is not in good physical condition.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

RFalcao said:


> Punk is a troublesome guy, everybody knows that. On top of that he is not in good physical condition.


Punk is almost 50. What's their excuse/ Adam Cole looks like an anerexic 11 year old girl.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Leviticus said:


> Punk is almost 50. What's their excuse/ Adam Cole looks like an anerexic 11 year old girl.


When did 43 become "almost 50"?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Punk is supposed to be a locker room leader, but he's a failure at that.

Seems Jericho is one of the only voices of reason.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

God Movement said:


> Punk is supposed to be a locker room leader, but he's a failure at that.
> 
> Seems Jericho is one of the only voices of reason.


Jericho is only concerned that putting himself over. That's why he latches onto anyone who is over and makes them job to him. Name one single time when Jericho didn't end up winning in a rivalry since he came to AEW. It become clear when he thought it was a good idea to stick MFJ''s head in the toilet without any concern about how it would effect how fans looked at MJF. it really killed him momentum for several months.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I bet this pussy knew he was done the moment he walked into that press conference so just decided to shoot from the hip as he'd have nothing to lose anyway.

I still liked Punk up until these past few days, but this was the final straw for me. Fuck him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

squarebox said:


> I bet this pussy knew he was done the moment he walked into that press conference so just decided to shoot from the hip as he'd have nothing to lose.
> 
> I still liked Punk up until these past few days, but now, fuck him.


You nailed it. He knew he was done, and like the selfish prick that he is, he can’t go out on his back so to speak. He had to go out burning everything to the ground.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Irish Jet said:


> Who the fuck did they put over?
> 
> Literally every single single loss Omega's had he either got his win back or had already beaten them. He didn't even put Danielson over when he first arrived.
> 
> ...


Correct. Also this whole aew wouldn't be there without them so they have a free pass to do what they like argument is utter bullshit. Tony only took them as there wasn't better indy talent available so basically the best of a mediocre bunch. Now they have taken in proper talent as its available they feel undermined and are causing all these issues. The talent should also never be evps.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

thisissting said:


> Correct. Also this whole aew wouldn't be there without them so they have a free pass to do what they like argument is utter bullshit. Tony only took them as there wasn't better indy talent available so basically the best of a mediocre bunch. Now they have taken in proper talent as its available they feel undermined and are causing all these issues. The talent should also never be evps.


!!!!!

Say it again and louder!

They aren’t stars. They were “the best” Indy talent available at a time when the WWE was signing any promising talent. If those guys were available and willing at the time, the company would be formed around them. Superior talent has walked in the company since but their ceiling is a step below the Hardlys and Twinkletoes. If Tony wants the company to legitimately succeed, he needs to push these flabby fuckers down the card and build the shows around the actual talent.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Well said. Sooner he realises to become a big deal they need to move on from the indy back yard all friends wrestling mentality the better. If that means losing a few of the early narrow minded fans to gain more in the long run then so be it. Most folk tuning in and seeing the Hardlys and twinkle toes as casual fans of wrestling or combat sports would think what the fuck is this fake comedy shit I'm watching. If the folk involved dont understand how to try and make it look real why is anyone watching going to think it's anything but a joke?!


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Dickhead1990 said:


> You're right. Do it once and we can all understand. It also helped that we were all younger (in my case, my early 20s), where we were all malcontent at something.
> 
> Today though...


Plus when he was doing it with the WWE, he was standing up against the man. Now that he's in the upstart league that's trying to offer an alternative, it just makes him look like a problem.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seems like a cheap way for the spineless Daddys boy to avoid suspending Punk.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Seems like a cheap way for the spineless Daddys boy to avoid suspending Punk.


Yeah he should grow a set and fire the evps and bring in some real ones to help run his company better and not go about spreading gossip, employing their friends and inserting themselves into fist fights.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if Meltzer has said explicitly that the Bucks aren’t his sources on the Colt-Punk stuff?

I know SRS and I think Alvarez have been very open in saying that’s not where they got their info from. We know Dave and Alvarez talk to some different people because they’ve had different info from each other at times, so not talking to Alvarez doesn’t mean they didn’t talk to Dave.

If he hasn’t, I’ll say that’s … curious. (Because he’s also taken a version of events that definitely favors the Bucks/EVP side.)

It’s interesting to me that he said that he wishes AEW would release information publicly (like statements) like non-wrestling entities (pro sports leagues and teams, for instance, announce suspensions and don’t say ‘well someone will probably report it’); AND he said people on the inside are being tight-lipped.

He also said Punk had been a problem backstage for a while, but hadn’t actually reported that previously that I know of — but after the fight he says it as if he’s known all along. 

Which makes me think he’s talking to a small group of real insiders — at the TK/EVP level. And he wishes they’d release it because he probably gets told a lot of stuff that he’s told not to report … and then his competition gets the scoop because he’s bound by being told off the record by top people so he can’t get it out first himself.

So if he hasn’t said the Bucks never told him about the Colt-Punk thing, makes me figure there’s a reason he hasn’t said it when others have.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

iarwain said:


> Plus when he was doing it with the WWE, he was standing up against the man. Now that he's in the upstart league that's trying to offer an alternative, it just makes him look like a problem.


This is it. It's very easy to point at WWE under Vince as make them look like the bad guy, for obvious reasons. As justified as it seemed at the time, he did lose a defamation law suit over his claims surrounding his injury. Hindsight really does show that he talks out of his arse, though manages to sound convincing when he does.

He just like those chavs that always have a sob or betrayal story, but can never quite work out why they always run into these issues.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Thomazbr said:


> That last one is a _*nightmare*_ matchup.


No, Cody left the company…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Idk why, but for some weird reason there are some scary Benoit vibes coming from CM Punk sitting there. 😨


----------



## Fwwla (Feb 27, 2021)

And what kills me is that CM Punk was actually very fucking spoiled, Tony gave him the title multiple times AND the fucker is on the cover of the AEW video game apparently over someone like Danielson, who’s way better than Punk. What more does Punk want from a boss of the company? Even in WWE, he got an extremely long title reign along with matches with big names like John Cena. Yet he still bitches about everything, Punk was also on the cover of a WWE video game.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fwwla said:


> And what kills me is that CM Punk was actually very fucking spoiled, Tony gave him the title multiple times AND the fucker is on the cover of the AEW video game apparently over someone like Danielson, who’s way better than Punk. What more does Punk want from a boss of the company? Even in WWE, he got an extremely long title reign along with matches with big names like John Cena. Yet he still bitches about everything, Punk was also on the cover of a WWE video game.


If it wasn’t the Bucks, it would have been Moxley or Kingston or Tony himself or MJF or whoever. This is Punk in all of his bipolar glory. Warts and all.

It is what it is.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Fwwla said:


> And what kills me is that CM Punk was actually very fucking spoiled, Tony gave him the title multiple times AND the fucker is on the cover of the AEW video game apparently over someone like Danielson, who’s way better than Punk. What more does Punk want from a boss of the company? Even in WWE, he got an extremely long title reign along with matches with big names like John Cena. Yet he still bitches about everything, Punk was also on the cover of a WWE video game.


Punk hasn't expressed any animosity toward Khan. Punk excoriated the Bucks, Cabana and Page, all of whom he has legitimate grievances with. When Khan stepped in to try to take responsibility Punk said it was something Khan shouldn't have to do.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Probably just The Elite that's feeding this to Meltzer. He's not exactly a neutral party at this point. He's about as neutral as Jim Cornette.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Zane B said:


> Probably just The Elite that's feeding this to Meltzer. He's not exactly a neutral party at this point. He's about as neutral as Jim Cornette.


Glad to see a like mine who realizes Dave and Jim are both full of shit.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

bdon said:


> Glad to see a like mine who realizes Dave and Jim are both full of shit.


Don't get me wrong though. Yes Cornette is 100% bias but I agree with him on most things


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Zane B said:


> Don't get me wrong though. Yes Cornette is 100% bias but I agree with him on most things


Oh, his understanding on what works isn’t wrong in a vacuum. It’s the lack of principles on what he deems worthy of pissing him off. Oh, Harpo wrestled a child and a sex doll on the other side of the planet in a promotion no one watches and EXPOSSSSED the business , but up next, watcH me jack off to Punk who sat on the #1 or #2 most watched program on television every Monday night and told the world how Vince McMahon picks and chooses who will get over cause the fans are too stupid to stop playing along!

I don’t have to agree with anyone’s take. I enjoy hearing an opposing point of view. The minute you show me you can’t keep the same energy in the things that piss you off, I can no longer respect the opinion.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> View attachment 132789


Is it bad the first thing I thought of when I saw this was TK down on his knees?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

He’ll be back. A lot of people won’t like it, but he’ll be back…

Dave is missing out on money by not having a Meltzer Meltdown segment where he just buries everything he hates lol.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

I am sick of his shit at this point. Steph was right - a B+ player although more of a toxic player. Fans just chanted his name as a rebellion against the WWE machine which was shit and cried out for something different....we now get that with AEW and hobo beard twat tries to fuck that up. Fed up with that cunt and if he comes back I genuinely hope someone deliberately injures him to get rid of his shit. MJF told the truth on him as did Mox with their brief feud. 

Hope he fucks off for good


----------

